# LEGO Through time - a Lego stop-motion



## ThankyTo

It all started with a BIGBANG... and then LEGO finish the rest.
Lego Through Time​


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

I enjoyed this. Good work. Esp the crab and snail. haha. And the technology wars.


----------



## Forkie

That was great!


----------



## Cdnwolf29

Awesome work!   I also agree with above - Crab was cool!


----------



## manaheim

Very neat.  And I laughed when the asteroid wiped out the dinosaurs.


----------



## snowbear

Nice.  Thanks for that.


----------



## cgipson1

Nice.. very imaginative!


----------



## annamaria

Really enjoyed this!!


----------



## paigew

Love it! Watched it with my 4 yo son and he wants to watch it over and over. Great work.


----------

